# Is AM/FM Analogue Being Shut Off Too?



## ned23 (Sep 18, 2007)

I am curious if OTA analogue AM/FM radio signals are going to be shut off and be replaced by digital like OTA TV?


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

While digital AM radio is now being broadcast by a few stations, this is more for a sound quality reason than to free up bandwidth. AM and FM take up such little bandwidth compared to VHF television (FM is stuck between channels 6 & 7 on VHF), I doubt this will be an issue.


----------



## funhouse69 (Mar 26, 2007)

I sure someday this will happen but I don't think that it is going to happen anytime soon. I haven't heard of any kind of FCC time line for that as of yet.


----------



## ned23 (Sep 18, 2007)

The only info I came across was this from hdradio.com :

Transitioning Out of Analog

"With IBOC-based HD Radio technology, radio receivers and other consumer electronics will receive traditional analog broadcasts from stations that have yet to convert and digital broadcasts from stations that have converted. 

Current analog radios will continue to receive the analog portion of the IBOC-based broadcast, allowing for a smooth transition to a digital world. In fact, specific features have been designed into HD Radio-supported receivers to improve the existing analog reception during the "Hybrid Mode."

As the market reaches maturity, broadcasters will transition out of analog broadcasts and offer "all-digital mode". As a result of our digital architecture, enhanced services such as increased data capacity, surround sound or other multicasting solutions can be made available across this unused bandwidth."

It does sound like the analog radio signals at some point will be gone. There are a couple of AM and 15 FM digital signals listed for my area already. I guess its not tied to TV transition or we would have heard more about this.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

What is this AM/FM you speak of?  I only know of XM and Sirius audio entertainment.


----------



## ned23 (Sep 18, 2007)

Steve Mehs said:


> What is this AM/FM you speak of?  I only know of XM and Sirius audio entertainment.


hmmm..I guess at this point you should tell your children this was the ancients way of communication with the great beam in the sky in centuries past, done with crystals and a rod pointing toward the heavens.

Or get this: AM/FM/WX/ Digital AM/FM/WX/ XM/ Sirius


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

No thanks, I'd rather not support HD Radio.


----------



## ned23 (Sep 18, 2007)

Steve Mehs said:


> No thanks, I'd rather not support HD Radio.


Why not? It is a free service, local info, CD quality music.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Don't want a free service, don't want or need local info, and CD quality commercials I can do without. XM and Sirius are all I've known for 4 years now and that won't be changing anytime soon. I'm happy paying $50 a month for a few XM and Sirius subscriptions that offer me commercial free music and a wide variety of content that so called 'local' radio can't provide. 

Edsel. New Coke. Quadraphonic Sound. AM Stereo. HD Radio.


----------



## ned23 (Sep 18, 2007)

I can understand that. I am lucky to have a few good stations around me that pick perfect songs for a drive home to match the weather or some local news, weather and traffic alerts, community events. Yeah the commercials suck. I wind up listening for those reasons even though I can put on a CD. I have not purchased a HD radio yet, don't want to wind up with an Edsel. But maybe the Sirius tuner will go on that list first.

I do have friends that have XM and they really like it. Anyway, merry christmas to you.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Steve Mehs said:


> Edsel. New Coke. Quadraphonic Sound. AM Stereo. HD Radio.


Recent events would make me add "satellite radio" to the list...


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

paulman182 said:


> Recent events would make me add "satellite radio" to the list...


Over 14 million people and counting prove that to be wrong. HD Radio has been around the same amount of time just about and about 1.5 million digital radios have been sold. I'm no expert in math but 14 Million > 1.5 Million.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

ned23 said:


> Why not? It is a free service, local info, CD quality music.


I hear a lot about the audio quality of HD radio, but I'm baffled where to find it. I have access to nine channels locally and they all sound pretty mediocre. Only one of them, a commercial-free holiday channel, isn't a simulcast.

HD in the case of broadcast radio stands for Hybrid Digital. Of course since most of today's broadcast music is sourced from digital jukeboxes, I don't suppose that audio quality means as much as it used to.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Steve Mehs said:


> Over 14 million people and counting prove that to be wrong. HD Radio has been around the same amount of time just about and about 1.5 million digital radios have been sold. I'm no expert in math but 14 Million > 1.5 Million.


I believe success or failure in business is usually measuered by profit/loss.

I didn't say I would take HD radio off the list, just that I would add satellite radio to it.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

My gut tells me that HD radio will go the way of AM stereo. The problem with radio isn't the sound quality, it's the content and the delivery. The following describes, in roughly equal measure, the things I find on local radio: 

-Songs I've never heard of
-Songs I'm tired of
-Noise masquerading as songs
-DJs who annoy me
-Inaccurate traffic and weather

In addition, the same commercials over and over until I have no choice but to turn it off. Also if I am lucky, 5 minutes or less per hour of information I can use. 

The sales model for radio is messed up. I don't know what I'd do to fix it, but better-sounding dreck is not the solution.


----------



## dhhaines (Nov 18, 2005)

AM/FM radio is still broadcasting??? :lol:  I don't think I've tuned into a non Sat. broadcast in well over 2 years. Way too many commercials and idiots talking over the content.


----------



## jazzyd971fm (Sep 1, 2007)

Most F.M. stations that are broadcasting in HD multicasting; HD 2 & HD 3 are broadcasting commercial free.

HD A.M. stations are comparable to regular F.M. stations (no static or interference from buildings,bridges or weather).

IMHO once the big 3 automakers offer HD radios in their vehicles, then HD radio can take off.

As a smooth jazz lover, I had no choices until one of the leading classic rock stations in St.Louis started broadcasting jazz on its HD 3 channel.

I also listen to a smooth jazz HD 2 channel out of Philadelphia on Sundays on the internet while watching Sunday Ticket.


----------



## Kevin Dupuy (Nov 29, 2006)

I doubt FM/AM radio is probablu not going away anytime soon. Simply because there are ton of people using normal radio, instead of sat. radio or the all-knowing HD Radio.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I've been enjoying smooth jazz on XM's Watercolors for over 4 years now. Smooth jazz isn't a big FM format, I love how the radio companies put the format on the substations to try to force people into HD Radio. Same goes for Oldies. If HD Radio is still around in 5 years I'd be curious to see how many of the substations still carry 'niche' (I use that term very loosely in this post) programming. A/C, Hot A/C, Music For Your life, Workday and Mix and pretty much the only FM formats around and I can just see the 'local' Mix station will have substations broadcasting an A/C stream on HD2 and Music For Your Life on HD3. 

I really get a kick out of this, here our 'local' country station has an HD2 stream that covers the format of Young Country. What the hell is Young Country? How about Classic Country, Alternative Country, Traditional Country or Bluegrass? Nope, that doesn't sell. Thank God for satellite radio, where I'm a listener, not an adverti$ing demographic statistic.


----------

